# Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!



## stargate (17. Februar 2011)

*Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

wo soll ich nur anfangen 
Also ich bin was Hardware angeht im Moment überhaupt nicht auf dem Laufenden, da ich erste jetzt wieder Zeit habe wollte ich mir hier mal nen paar erste Infos holen, damit ich mich genauer informieren kann..

Ich will mir nen neuen PC anschaffen, der rein für Gaming und HD-Filme sein soll.. Ziel ist es, dass ich alle aktuelle Spiele auf den höchsten Einstellungen zocken kann und ich aber noch genügend Reserven für die Zukunft habe und mir nicht in nem halben Jahr schon wieder neue Hardware zulegen muss..
HD-Filme erwähne ich deshalb, weil dies vll. zu beachten ist bei der Grafikkarte wegen den Ausgängen oder dass dort nen spezielles Modul integriert ist um HD-Material besser abspielen zu können..

Mein Budget liegt bei ca 1300€, in dem Preis sollte noch nen guter Monitor enthalten sein, wie gesagt sollte dieser ne gute Raktionszeit haben wegen dem Zocken und für HD-Filme geeignet sein...(wenn es billiger geht hab ich auch nix dagegen )

Fesplatten habe ich noch selber(ne sataII) und nen DVD-Laufwerk brauche ich auch keins mehr... der Rest muss alles neu angeschafft werden...
Mir ist auch wichtig dass ich nen gutes Mainboard mit ner schnellen Speicheranbindung und viel Ram habe...
Was mich noch interessieren würde, sollte man im Moment noch warten mit dem Hardwarekauf weil irgend was gaaaanz tolles revolutionäres in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten auf den Markt kommt ?


mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,


hier mal ein Vorschlag für ~1200€


CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~200
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 ~130 
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
SSD: Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II ~100
NT: Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 ~85
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55  
 Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35
Graka: Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5 ~320  

 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~220




stargate schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde, sollte man im  Moment noch warten mit dem Hardwarekauf weil irgend was gaaaanz tolles  revolutionäres in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten auf den Markt kommt ?



Der AMD Bulldozer kommt! 


Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hmmm, na dann:


Mobo: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Option-SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE90G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580UD-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sind nur Beispiele...


----------



## PCTom (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo soll ich nur anfangen
> Also ich bin was Hardware angeht im Moment überhaupt nicht auf dem Laufenden, da ich erste jetzt wieder Zeit habe wollte ich mir hier mal nen paar erste Infos holen, damit ich mich genauer informieren kann..
> ...



warte noch bis April mit dem Kauf deines Sandy Bridge  weil es momentan nur defekte Mainboards dazu auf dem Markt gibt  dann kannst du aber zuschlagen


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

warte bis ende sommer!

und zum mianboards würde ich dir kein asrock sowie biostar oder elitegroup empfehlen! obwohl asrock sich ganz schön gesteigert hat würde ich persöhnlich nie eins kaufen! hatte mal eins und nie wieder!


----------



## stargate (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Mortox schrieb:


> warte bis ende sommer!



war das jetzt ironisch gemeint  ? 

danke erstmal an alle für die Empfehlungen, ich werd mich mal ein bissel informieren und melde mich dann wieder wenn ich neue Erkentnisse gewonnen habe 


mfg stargate


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Mortox schrieb:


> obwohl asrock sich ganz schön gesteigert hat würde ich persöhnlich nie eins kaufen! hatte mal eins und nie wieder!


Schlechte Erfahrungen hat wohl jeder schon einmal gemacht, oder? Aber dann gleich einen Hersteller auf immer zu verdammen, halte ich für übertrieben. Du hast ja schon selbst festgestellt, das sich AsRock sehr gesteigert hat und mittlerweile recht gute Mobos baut. Nun müssen sie halt wieder ihren Ruf aufpolieren... Und das dauert eben, wie man an deinem Beispiel am besten sieht

Gruß


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Die ASRock-Vorurteile sind von vorgestern.

Die sind mittlerweile weltweit der 3.-größte Lieferant für Mainboards.
Es gibt neben Billigboards dort auch Top-ausgestattete mit massig OC-Optionen im BIOS und guter Verarbeitung.

Die Sandy Bridge Boards, die man im Moment kaufen kann, sind nicht alle "defekt".
Es gibt genug Nachrichten darüber. Bei etwa 5% der Boards kann die Leistung des SATA2-Controllers über die Zeit abnehmen und es kann zum Datenverlust der angeschlossenen HD kommen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrungen hat wohl jeder schon einmal gemacht, oder? Aber dann gleich einen Hersteller auf immer zu verdammen, halte ich für übertrieben. Du hast ja schon selbst festgestellt, das sich AsRock sehr gesteigert hat und mittlerweile recht gute Mobos baut. Nun müssen sie halt wieder ihren Ruf aufpolieren... Und das dauert eben, wie man an deinem Beispiel am besten sieht
> 
> Gruß


 ok etwas zukrass ausgedrückt! aber würde mir trotzdem nie wieder eins holen von asrock! da zieh ich MSi um weiten vor! aber gut jeder muss es für sich entscheiden!


----------



## stargate (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

so hab mich mal nen bissel schlau gemacht, allerdings bin ich teilweise jetzt noch mehr verwirrt bei den ganzen Chipsätzen für die Mainboards und verschiedene grakas und cpus usw..

Also die Zusammenstellung von Softy ist mal ne gute Grundlage...
Ich denke mal der Aufpreis vom  Intel Core i5-2500K zum Intel Core i7-2600K lohnt sich nicht oder ?

Bei den Sandy Bridge CPUs( Intel Core i5-2500K) ist ja ne GPU integriert, wird diese auch genutzt wenn ich ne Grafikkarte drin habe ? und was ist an dem Thema mit dem DRM dran der in der CPU integriert sein soll ? in wie weit beinflusst mich das `?

Desweiteren soll ja ein großer Vorteil von der Sandy Bridge Architektur Quick Sync sein, was dann die GPU fürs Videodecoding usw nutzt !? Was ja auch für meine HD-Filme Anforderung nich schlecht wäre bzw. dass dann die integrierte GPU die HD-Filme abspielt und nicht die Graka.. Allerdings habe ich gelesen dass Quick Sync nur mit dem H67-Chipsatz funktioniert und nicht mit dem P67.. was ist denn der Unterschied zu den beiden Chipsätzen ? Wenn es nur der ist dass man beim P67, 2 Grakas verwenden kann brauch ich sowas nicht...

bei der Graka kann man denke ich bei ner GTX570 bleiben, welches genaue Modell ich da am besten nehmen sollte, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig...

das erwähnte Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ist ja nur nen CPU Lüfter/Kühler!?, also brauche ich ja nicht die Boxed Version des   Intel Core i5-2500K !?


mfg stargate


----------



## m3ntozz911 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

der gpu wird nur benutzt, wenn du ein MB mit nem H67-oder einen Z67 Chipsatz hast   mit dem H67 kann man nicht übertakten, der P67 benutz den GPU nicht, mit dem kann man aber übertakten, mit dem Z67 kann man beides , aber der ist noch nicht auf dem Markt...


----------



## Lordac (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



> Also die Zusammenstellung von Softy ist mal ne gute Grundlage...
> Ich denke mal der Aufpreis vom Intel Core i5-2500K zum Intel Core i7-2600K lohnt sich nicht oder ?


nein, für einen Spiele-PC reicht der i5-2500 vollkommen aus.



> Bei den Sandy Bridge CPUs( Intel Core i5-2500K) ist ja ne GPU integriert, wird diese auch genutzt wenn ich ne Grafikkarte drin habe ?


Wie schon gesagt wurde brauchst du ein H67-Board um die integrierte GPU nutzen zu können, sie funktioniert aber nur dann wenn keine extra Grafikkarte verbaut ist.

Sie ist eine Art "Reserve"-Grafikkarte falls deine mal kaputt oder schon verkauft sein sollte, die neue aber noch nicht da ist. 



> bei der Graka kann man denke ich bei ner GTX570 bleiben, welches genaue Modell ich da am besten nehmen sollte, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig...


Ich finde die Phantom von Gainward nicht schlecht.



> der erwähnte Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ist ja nur nen CPU Lüfter/Kühler!?, also brauche ich ja nicht die Boxed Version des Intel Core i5-2500K !?


Der Scythe Mugen 2 ist ein CPU-Kühler samt Lüfter, er ist leiser als der boxed-Kühler und bietet genug Kühlleistung wenn du die CPU übertakten möchtest.

Ich würde aber trotzdem in jedem Fall die CPU in der boxed-Version kaufen, zum einen stellst du sicher das sie kein Rückläufer ist, und zum anderen hast du eine längere Garantie. Dazu kommt das eine boxed-CPU manchmal günstiger ist als die tray-Version.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## stargate (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also bringt mir die GPU des Intel Core i5-2500K eigentlich garnix, wenn ich sowieso ne extra Grafikkarte einbaue ? Oder sollte man auf den Z67 Chipsatz warten, hat der noch irgendwelche Vorteile ?

Beim Speicher haben Softy und facehugger beide DDR3-1333 Ram empfohlen..
In nem Artikel habe ich aber gelesen dass man mit DDR3/1600 Ram einiges noch aus Sandy Bridge CPUs rausholen kann ?

Zum Netzteil, die beiden Empfohlenen Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 und be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sind nicht gerade die billigsten, bei Geizhals ist z.b das auf dem ersten Platz "be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3" be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
würde das auch reichen oder sollte man am Netzteil nicht sparen, bzw. was sollte man da beachten ?

zu der SSD, die Softy empfohlen hat Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II in dem Gebiet habe ich noch garkeine Ahnung sollte man da nicht ne SATA III SSD gleich nehmen ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bringt mir die GPU des Intel Core i5-2500K eigentlich garnix, wenn ich sowieso ne extra Grafikkarte einbaue ? Oder sollte man auf den Z67 Chipsatz warten, hat der noch irgendwelche Vorteile ?



Wenn Du halbwegs vernünftig aktuelle Games zocken willst, brauchst Du immer eine dezidierte Grafikkarte. Zwischen der IGP und der dezidierten Graka hin- und herschalten geht auch nicht.



stargate schrieb:


> Beim Speicher haben Softy und facehugger beide DDR3-1333 Ram empfohlen..
> In nem Artikel habe ich aber gelesen dass man mit DDR3/1600 Ram einiges noch aus Sandy Bridge CPUs rausholen kann ?



Sandy wird über den Multiplikator übertaktet, daher ist der RAM Banane. Wenn Du 1600er RAM für ein paar € mehr bekommst, würde ich ihn nehmen, ansonsten wirst Du keinen Unterschied zu 1333er RAM merken.



stargate schrieb:


> Zum Netzteil, die beiden Empfohlenen Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 und be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sind nicht gerade die billigsten, bei Geizhals ist z.b das auf dem ersten Platz "be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3" be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> würde das auch reichen oder sollte man am Netzteil nicht sparen, bzw. was sollte man da beachten ?



Das PurePower L7 ist schon ziemlich angestaubt und mehr für Office-System geeignet. Ein günstigeres aktuelleres Netzteil wäre das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W.



> zu der SSD, die Softy empfohlen hat Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II in dem Gebiet habe ich noch garkeine Ahnung sollte man da nicht ne SATA III SSD gleich nehmen ?


Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit der Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5" (SATA3) ist nicht der Renner. Da aber für eine Systemplatte die Lesegeschwindigkeit relevanter ist, kannst Du natürlich auch diese nehmen.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## AeroX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Ne wenn du eine extra graka einbaust nützt sie nix. 
Zum z68 chipsatzkann ich nix sagen, da ka. 

Ja den unterschied zwischen 1333er und 1600er merkst du nicht. Nur für bencher ist das interessant um die letzten punkte im benchmark raus zuholen. Übertaktbarkeit ist genauso gut wie das übertakten mit 1600er. Das macht nix. 

Ja pure power ist schon älter und von der technik her nicht aktuell. 
Ich würd eher das antec nehmen. Aktuell und gut. Den ein Netzteil kauft man ja nicht nochmal so schnell wie ein graka oderso  deshalb...

Zur ssd kann ich auch nix sagen, da ka 

mfg 


edit: ach softy  schon wiederschneller ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bringt mir die GPU des Intel Core i5-2500K eigentlich garnix, wenn ich sowieso ne extra Grafikkarte einbaue ? Oder sollte man auf den Z67 Chipsatz warten, hat der noch irgendwelche Vorteile ?



Die GPU ist eigentlich Banane, als Gamer ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen und wenn du übertakten willst, kannst du keinen H Chipsatz nehmen.
Du musst dann auf den Z Chipsatz warten, aber keine Ahnung, was da Boards kosten werden.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Die GPU in den Sandy Bridge Prozzis bringt dir nur was, wenn du nen H67 CHipsatz nimmst. Da du aber zocken willst, brauchst du eh eine extra Graka und somit die lahme des I5 2500K nicht.
Ich denke nicht, dass dir der z67 große Vorteile bringen wird.

Die RAM ÜBertaktung bringt seit dem es DDR3 RAM gibt nur noch wenig, da der RAM unabhängig vom "FSB" getaktet wird. Die Mehrleistung hält sich also in Grenzen. WEnn du günstig 1600MHz RAM bekommst, kannst du ihn ja trotzdem nehmen.

Am NT sollte man nicht sparen. Vor allem wenn ne große Graka rein soll. Hier war neulich einer, der ne GTX570 oder GTX580 mit dem Pure Power betrieben hat, und immer Abstürze hatte. Das Antec True Power ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.

Die extra Graka kann übrigens auch Videobeschleunigung und hat bestimmt auch HDMI und/oder DVI Anschlüsse.

Du könntest eine SATAIII SSD nehmen, dann bleibt dir aber fast nur die Crucial C300 64/128GB übrig. Da du aber eh keinen Vergleich zwischen den SSD hast, wirst du eh nicht wissen, ob es mit der anderen schneller gegangen wäre. Mit der Corsair Force machst du aber nichts verkehrt.



Eidt sagt: der_knoben ist heute sehr langsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass dir der z67 große Vorteile bringen wird.



Wird er auch nicht und kann er auch nicht.
Er bietet halt die Möglichkeit die interne Grafikeinheit zu nutzen und man kann die "K" Modelle übertakten, sonst nichts.


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



AeroX schrieb:


> edit: ach softy  schon wiederschneller ;D



 

Ist Dir Dein iPhone in den Gulli gefallen? Mir fehlt schon richtig das "Sent from my iPhone using PCGH" 

Softy --- sorry für


----------



## AeroX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Ne noch nicht  Nur unter der Woche ist iPhone angesagt und am We bin ich am geliebten Rechner ;D 



> Du könntest eine SATAIII SSD nehmen, dann bleibt dir aber fast nur die Crucial C300 64/128GB übrig. Da du aber eh keinen Vergleich zwischen den SSD hast, wirst du eh nicht wissen, ob es mit der anderen schneller gegangen wäre. Mit der Corsair Force machst du aber nichts verkehrt.


Die Crucial kostet allerdings auch ein paar euros mehr 

mfg 


edit: juhu endlcih die 800 voll


----------



## stargate (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ja ich wollte die interne GPU auch nicht zum zocken verwenden, sondern dachte nur dass man die halt zur Entlastung der Graka benutzen kann beim HD-schauen usw. oder vll für Berechnungen.. aber im Prinzip wozu kauf ich mir dann so ne schweine teure Graka, dann soll die ruhig was arbeiten dürfen  Wie gesagt ich will alle aktuellen und zukünftigen Games auf den maximalen Einstellungen spielen z.B. Crysis 2...

Zur SSD, die Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5" (SATA3) ist doch eigentlich in allen technischen Daten/Größe und sogar im Preis billiger als die Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II wieso sollte ich dann die Corsair Force zuerst nehmen oder übersehe ich da was ?

Beim Netzteil bleib ich dann wohl beim  Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 wenn das hier als gut befunden wird...

gibt es denn noch Alternativorschläge fürs Mainboard was besser als das ASRock P67 Extreme4 ist ? Dualchannel untersützt das Board ja oder ?
Was ist noch wichtig beim Board ?

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> ja ich wollte die interne GPU auch nicht zum zocken verwenden, sondern dachte nur dass man die halt zur Entlastung der Graka benutzen kann beim HD-schauen usw. oder vll für Berechnungen.. aber im Prinzip wozu kauf ich mir dann so ne schweine teure Graka, dann soll die ruhig was arbeiten dürfen



Geht eben nicht, entweder die oder die andere Grafikkarte.



stargate schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil bleib ich dann wohl beim  Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 wenn das hier als gut befunden wird...



Das Antec ist gut.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

-Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass Du für Crysis 2 in maximalen Einstellungen ein SLI-Gespann aus 2x GTX580 brauchst 

-Die Crucial liest schneller, die Corsair schreibt (erheblich) schneller. Musst halt schauen was Dir wichtiger ist. Sauschnell sind sie beide.

-Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wirst Du nix besseres finden als das Asrock Extreme 4.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Schneller lesen ist als OS Platte wichtiger, da die Daten von den Programmen gelesen werden, wenn man es starten will, aber nur einmal geschrieben, beim Installieren.


----------



## stargate (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH" ? Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (Chiptakt: 800MHz, Speichertakt: 1000MHz, Shadertakt: 1600MHz •)
Die ist höher getaktet als die  Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5 und sogar billiger, oder wo ist der Haken ?

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Die Kühlung ist eine andere, die Phantom ist leiser und kühler, die kannst du noch weiter takten.


----------



## stargate (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

geht das übertrakten der Karten eigentlich einfach ? Ich habe glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen dass man bei der Sandy Bridge Architektur aufpassen muss beim übertakten wegen den Spannungen oder so, weil die das gesamte System beinflussen und instabiel machen können..

Was mich auch noch interessiert, wieso bauen die Hersteller manche Karten so dass man sie übertakten kann und machen dass nicht gleich selber !?

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Was hat denn die Grafikkarte mit der CPU zu tun?


----------



## Rabi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> geht das übertrakten der Karten eigentlich einfach ? Ich habe glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen dass man bei der Sandy Bridge Architektur aufpassen muss beim übertakten wegen den Spannungen oder so, weil die das gesamte System beinflussen und instabiel machen können..
> 
> ...


Tun sie doch, die kosten dann aber gleich mal ne gute Stange Geld mehr. Die nicht oder wenig übertakteten Karten musst du halt selbst noch hochziehen, verlierst dabei Garantie, sparst aber Bares.

Wie OC geht kannst du ja ungefähr hier nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en/19057-guide-overclocking-grafikkarten.html


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Eine Grafikkarte zu übertakten ist imo einfacher als eine CPU, da Du die Graka (fast) immer über eine Software wie den MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx übertaktest.

Solange Du mit dem Spannungsregler vorsichtig umgehst, bzw. ihn als Anfänger erstmal in Ruhel lässt, ist die Gefahr, die Karte zu schrotten ziemlich gering 

Softy


----------



## stargate (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also ich schreib mal vorerst die Komponenten hin wo ich zu 99% nehmen würde...

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~200
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 ~130 
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
SSD: Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", SATA II ~100
NT: Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 ~85
 Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35
Graka: Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5 ~320  
 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~220

im prinzip Softy`s erster Vorschlag 

Bei der SSD bin ich mir im Moment unschlüssig ob es sich für mich überhaupt lohnt oder ob ich mir lieber noch ne 1TB Platte hole und erst später ne SSD wenn die noch günstiger werden... Die Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5" (SATA3) war ja auch noch im Gespräch, aber ich hab mir die Daten nochmal angeschaut und die Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist wirklich unter aller Sau.. da ist die Corsai Force Series 60GB doch nen besserer Kompromiss zwischen Lese u. Schreibgeschwindigkeit...

Beim Gehäuse bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, es sollte auf jedenfall ohne Schrauben auskommen und nen gutes Kühlsystem haben...

Beim Monitor wirds wohl der SyncMaster BX2450 werden.. wenn mir einer aber noch 1-2 Alternativen nennen könnte wäre das auch nicht schlecht, wie gesagt soll der Monitor fürs Zocken und FULL-HD-Filme schauen sein..
Nen gutes kontrasreichen bzw. gestochen scharfes Bild ist mir da sehr wichtig...

Was haltet ihr vom"G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)" kostet ca 20€ mehr als die obigen GeIL Riegel oder hat einer nen besseren Vorschlag für 1600er ? Ich mein auf 20-30€ mehr kommts dann auch nimma drauf an..

Für neue Vorschläge bin ich immer offen, vermutlich dauert es eh noch ne Weile bis ich bestellen kann wegen dem Sandy Bridge Bug..

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Was hast du gegen die Geil RAMs?
Wieso mehr ausgeben, wo du es nicht merkst?
Dann lieber das Geld in ein gutes Gehäuse stecken, das behälst du eh länger als die darin verbaute Hardware.


----------



## stargate (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen die Geil RAMs?
> Wieso mehr ausgeben, wo du es nicht merkst?



Ich habe nichts gegen die Geil-Rams nur dachte ich halt dass man vll. für 20-25€ mehr lieber zu den 1600er greifen sollte irgendwo wird man es denke ich schon nen bissel merken hoffe ich 

mfg stargate


----------



## Lordac (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die Geil-Rams nur dachte ich halt dass man vll. für 20-25€ mehr lieber zu den 1600er greifen sollte irgendwo wird man es denke ich schon nen bissel merken hoffe ich


wenn der Preisunterschied zu 1600`er-RAM nur ein paar Euro sind kannst den schnelleren nehmen, ansonsten würde ich mir das Geld sparen.

Den Unterschied wirst du im Alltag nicht merken, ich würde das Geld eher in eine etwas größere SSD stecken, 60 GB sind nicht sonderlich viel.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## stargate (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also das Gehäuse ist ja noch offen was haltet ihr vom

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster ?

Die Phantom oder ne andere Graka sollten da reinpassen !?

das BitFenix Colossus Window weiß/blau mit Sichtfenster finde ich auch noch gut allerdings ist mir das wieder fast zu teuer..l

die SSD lass ich erstmal weg, und nehm dafür vorerst ne normale Festplatte.. z.B die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II oder sollte ich lieber ne SATA III nehmen ? wenn ja welche ist das empfehlenswert ?

beim Netztteil hat softy öfters mal das  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W empfohlen, sollte ich das dem  Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 vorziehen ?

Bei der Graka bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig(ja ich weiß ich kann mich nie entscheiden ^^)

ich schwanke noch zwischen:

1.)Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

2.)Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

3.)MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI 
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V255-039R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

-mit dem Coolermaster CM690 machst Du m.M.n. nichts falsch. Alternativ ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster. Das habe ich hier stehen, und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur die Serienlüfter sind ziemlich laut, daher würde ich diese gegen leisere austauschen, z.B. gegen 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder (blau) Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm

-Sata3 bringt bei 7200er Festplatten nichts, da Sata2 gerade mal etwas über die Hälfte ausgenutzt wird. Die Spinpoint F3 ist leiser und sogar etwas schneller als die WD Caviar Sata 6Gb/s. Sata3 ist hier nur ein Marketing-Trick.

-beide Netzteile sind sehr gut und absolut empfehlenswert. Das be quiet! ist minimal effizienter und unter Last leiser. Aber auch das Antec wirst Du wahrscheinlich nie aus dem Gehäuse raushören.

-Ich würde mich zwischen der Gigabyte und der Phantom entscheiden, persönlich würde ich die Phantom nehmen.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> -mit dem Coolermaster CM690 machst Du m.M.n. nichts falsch. Alternativ ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster. Das habe ich hier stehen, und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur die Serienlüfter sind ziemlich laut, daher würde ich diese gegen leisere austauschen, z.B. gegen 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder (blau) Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm
> 
> Gruß --- Softy


Oder wenn du keine beleuchteten Luffis willst, dann diese hier:

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du kannst ja für uns mal die Gigabyte GTX570 testen Ich glaube zu der ist noch kein Review draußen... Das eine Userfazit bei Geizhals liest sich aber schon mal nicht schlecht! Die MSI soll auch nicht die leiseste Graka sein, diese lässt sich aber auch wie alle Karten mit dem Afterburner regeln.

Gruß


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

2 Mini-Reviews zur Gigabyte GTX570 Windforce gibt es schon, die ganz ok sind: 
- Erfahrungsbericht Gigabyte GTX 570 Windforce x3
- Gigabyte GTX 570 Windforce 3X mini review

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Softy schrieb:


> 2 Mini-Reviews zur Gigabyte GTX570 Windforce gibt es schon, die ganz ok sind:
> - Erfahrungsbericht Gigabyte GTX 570 Windforce x3
> - Gigabyte GTX 570 Windforce 3X mini review
> 
> Gruß --- Softy


Dank dir für die Links Aber eigentlich meinte ich Tests von "offizieller" Seite wie CB, PCGH, Tweak PC oder Hardwareluxx...


----------



## stargate (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also ich poste mal den aktuellen Zwischenstand 

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
*Board:* ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
*NT:* Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster
*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Graka:* Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5

*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24"

Im Moment bin ich bei ca* 1150€*...

Beim NT komme ich fast in Versuchung es gegen ein beQuite umzutauschen gegen das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W da es leiser und scheinbar besser als das Antec ist, allerdings habe ich in nem Test gelesen dass man bei Highend-Grafikkarten lieber zu den* Dark Power *Versionen von be quite greifen sollte da die mehr Ampere haben !? oder reicht das Power E8 für mein System ? ich will bei mir auch den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte später übertakten, es sollten halt noch Reserven verfügbar sein...

Dann bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich immer noch   zwischen der Phatom und der gigabyte 570er OC evtl. wäre die Sparkle Calibre X570 noch was, die ist aber leider noch nicht auf dem Markt. Weiß hier einer wie lange die Garantie bei der Phantom ist ?

Zum Monitor, da hätte ich auch noch den Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" 
im Visier, der würde mir aufgrund dass man ihn drehen kann und wegen dem IPS-Panel(Hat vermutlich nen besseres Bild als der SyncMaster!?) besser gefallen.. Allerdings hat der 8ms, ca ob das zum Zocken reicht.. Was haltet ihr von dem Monitor im Vergleich zum SyncMaster BX2450 ? Wie gesagt soll der Monitor zum zocken und für HD-Filme sein, die Bildqualität ist also sehr wichtig...


mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, gewährt Gainward 3 Jahre Garantie, also in den ersten 2 Jahren müsstest Du Dich an den Versandhändler wenden, im 3. Jahr an Gainward direkt. EVGA bietet 10Jahre 

alle genannten Netzteile sind qualitativ hochwertig und würden auch eine Übertaktung von Graka und CPU locker mitmachen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## stargate (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ja ist das sicher mit den 3 Jahren ? Gigabyte bietet scheinbar nur 2Jahre.. wenn das mit den 3 Jahren stimmt wäre die Phantom vll. besser.. die Grakas rauchen eh so schnell ab und 2 jahre sind nicht lang...
Die EVGA an sich wäre perfekt 10 Jahre Garantie und schon von Haus aus super übertaktet wenn da der scheiß Lüfter nicht wäre....

Was hälst du von meinen beiden Monitorvorschlägen Softy ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

100% bin ich mir nicht sicher. Schreib doch ne kurze Mail an Gainward, ist ja kein Act  Es gab hier auch mal nen Thread, in dem alle Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Graka-Hersteller aufgeführt und gesammelt wurden, den finde ich leider aber gerade nicht.

Zu dem anderen Monitor kann ich nix sagen, nur die 8ms Reaktionszeit finde ich nicht so toll, v.a. wenn Du Shooter o.ä. spielen willst. Aber wie gesagt, den Monitor kenne ich nicht.


----------



## stargate (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

hab bei Gainward mal angerufen, die geben auch nur 2 Jahre....

Bei Gigabyte wollte ich auch nochmal anrufen, aber bei deren Technischer Hotline kommt nen Besetztzeichen 
Während die Gainward Mitarbeiterin sehr nett und kompetent war.. Übertakten darf man auch ohne Garantieverlust...
Bei der Phantom hab ich nur bedenken dass mir die Kühlrippen schnell mit Staub verstopft werden... und auch wenn es nicht viel ist stört es mich irgendwie dass die Phantom von allen genannten Karten den niedrigsten Takt hat 


mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Bis die mit Staub voll sind, dauert das sicher eine Weile, wenn du die Karte alle halbe Jahr sauber machst, wirst du sicher keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> ... und auch wenn es nicht viel ist stört es mich irgendwie dass die Phantom von allen genannten Karten den niedrigsten Takt hat



Die Phantom sollte Leistung satt haben. Entscheidend ist eher das Kühlsystem  und mit dem MSI Afterburner sind die Taktraten in 5 Minuten angepasst.

Softy


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

hi,

also ich poste mal den aktuellen Zwischenstand 

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
*Board:* ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
*NT:* Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster
*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Graka:* Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5

*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24"

das NT würde ich gerne gegen ein  Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 tauschen, was haltet ihr von dem ? Da bin ich denke ich gut gerüstet und es hat 7 Jahre Garantie...

bei der Graka werde ich mich vermutlich jetzt doch auf die   Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC festlegen..

So im prinzip hab ich dann alles zusammen gibt es noch Änderungsvorschläge ? soll ich was tauschen oder irgendwas noch verbessern ?

mfg stargate


----------



## der_knoben (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Du brauchst ja nicht mal das 650W, wozu willst du dann das 750W NT?
Außerdem kostet das nen heiden Geld, weil es 80plus Gold hast. Das wirst du bestimmt nicht rausfahren.
Bleib beim Antec True Power 650W.
Bei der Graka machst du mit beiden nichts verkehrt.


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ja ich dachte halt das ich genügend Reserven habe und das NT vll auch noch für den nächsten Rechner verwenden kann...
das Antec ist fast nirgends lieferbar im Moment, was haltet ihr vom be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Österreich  kostet ca 20€ mehr als das Antec ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Lordac (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> ja ich dachte halt das ich genügend Reserven habe und das NT vll auch noch für den nächsten Rechner verwenden kann...


mit den 650 bzw. 580 Watt hast du auch genaug Reserven und kannst es im nächsten PC verwenden.

Der Trend geht dahin das die Hersteller auf den Stromverbrauch achten, neue Hardware braucht also nicht zwingend mehr Strom.



stargate schrieb:


> das Antec ist fast nirgends lieferbar im Moment, was haltet ihr vom be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Österreich  kostet ca 20€ mehr als das Antec ?


Das aktuelle Straight Power ist ein Top-Netzteil!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## AsuS42 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo!
Du könntest es auch so machen:
Intel Core i7-2600/K 
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
ASUS P8P67
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom
ADATA S599
Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB
Optional: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Pioneer DVR-S18LBK 
Xigmatek Pantheon
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600

-----------------------------------------------

ca.1200 Euro

Mfg

AsuS42


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ja würdet ihr das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dem antec vorziehen ? das  straight Power hat halt weniger Leistung und auch weniger Ampere...
mfg stargate


----------



## Lordac (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> würdet ihr das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dem antec vorziehen ? das  straight Power hat halt weniger Leistung und auch weniger Ampere.


ich würde das Straight Power nehmen weil es von der Leistung her locker für eine Single-GPU samt OC ausreicht und auf dem aktuellen technischen Stand ist.



AsuS42 schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-2600/K
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M600


Den i7 braucht man nicht für einen Spiele-PC da sich der Aufpreis nicht in entsprechend Mehrleistung niederschlägt, das Silent Pro ist an sich zwar gut, aber doch schon etwas angestaubt (80 Plus statt 80 Plus Silber beim be quiet).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

naja beim be quite leg ich halt auch ca 100€ hin und das Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland kostet grad mal 35€ mehr..
noch ne andere Frage passt auf das ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67  der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ? ich hab irgenwo mal gelesen dass der Mugen 2 wegen der höhe der Kühlelemente auf dem ASRock nicht passen würde ?

was haltet ihr eigentlich vom *Asus P8P67 *im vergleich zum  ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also ein 750W Netzteil brauchst Du nicht, daher würde ich das be Quiet! nehmen.

Der Mugen2 passt schon auf das Asrock Board. Probleme gibt es mit dem Mugen2 nur bei hohen RAM-Modulen mit Heatspreadern. Das Asus Board ist auch gut, halt mit weniger Ausstattung (z.B. ohne USB3.0 Frontpanel)


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

dafür hat das Asus Board halt noch Bluetooth drauf...
gut dann bleib ich beim be quite....

dann hier jetzt die finale Konfiguration 

*CPU: *Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Board:* ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Kühler:*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Graka:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

so wenn einer noch was zu verbessern hat bitte melden 

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Sieht sehr gut aus  Vom Preis/Leistungsverhälntis fällt mir nix Besseres mehr ein. 
Wie wärs für ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster mit einem stylischeren Kühler?  Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ist denn der Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau besser oder schlechter als der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ?

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Der Zalman ist konstruktionsbedingt nicht so leise wie ein Turmkühler


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



stargate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist denn der Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau besser oder schlechter als der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ?
> 
> mfg stargate


 
Hi,

der ist von der Kühlleistung vergleichbar mit dem Mugen2, aber wie Quanti schon sagt etwas lauter. Wobei ich den kleineren Zalman CNPS9900A habe, und ich den im Normalbetrieb und beim Zocken noch nie rausgehört hab.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Der ist dann lauter, wenn er hoch drehen muss, da die Luft durch die Konstruktion eben mehr geschert wird, was einfach lauter ist.


----------



## stargate (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

meint ihr Hardwareversand.de verbaut mir den Zalman Lüfter ? Da die ja so große Lüfter wie den Mugen 2 nicht verbauen...

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Da müsstest du nachfragen.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Ich denke eher nicht, denn der wiegt gute 750 Gramm. Frag einfach mal an.


----------



## stargate (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

weis einer wie lange man auf den Zalman CNPS9900 MAX garantie hat, hab nichts gefunden auf der Website ? Kann mir einer noch andere stylische Kühler empfehlen bei denen man den Lüfter tauschen kann ? Natürlich steht bei aller Schönheit die Kühlleistung immer noch im Vordergrund 
Wenn mir beim Zalman der Lüfter verreckt, dann kann ich das ganze teil wegschmeißen oder ?
Der Preis vom Zalman also ca 50€ is wirklich das Maximum was ich für nen Kühler ausgeben würde...

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Im Prinzip könntest Du fast jeden Tower-Kühler nehmen, und nen LED-Lüfter dranklemmen. Serienmäßig mit LED-Lüfter gibt es die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.

Es gibt noch andere stylische Kühler, wie den Thermaltake SpinQ VT, die aber weder spürbar besser kühlen noch leiser sind als ein boxed-Kühler.

Wie lange die Garantie für den Zalman ist, weiß ich nicht 

Softy


----------



## stargate (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

ich hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen den Mugen 2 zu nehmen, den Kühler schau ich mir vll 2mal an und dafür soviel Geld rauswerfen...

Mal ne andere Frage, wenn ich doch mal SLI nutzen würde, würde das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sowas noch packen?
Das Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sollte mit SLI keine Probleme haben ?
Man diese Warterei auf die neuen Boards macht mich echt fertig 

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Für SLI würde ich Dir ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750, 750W oder ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W empfehlen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

750 Watt sollte in jedem Fall für zwei Grafikkarten reichen.


----------



## stargate (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

hi,

so, ist ja jetzt schon wieder ne Zeit her seit meiner Anfrage, ich hab den Rechner noch nicht gekauft... Damals war das Warten auf die Sandy-Boards und da ich dort viel zutun hatte, hat sich das mit dem Rechner kurzzeitig erledigt... Aber nun will ich das Projekt Gamer/HD-PC wieder in angriff nehmen 

Also der letze Stand meiner Konfiguration sah ja so aus...

*CPU: *Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Board:* ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Kühler:*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Graka:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Da ja nun wie schon erwähnt einige Zeit vergangen ist, wollte ich fragen welche Komponenten man updaten sollte, bzw. ob es schon wieder bessere HW gibt... oder sich einige Komponenten wie die Graka oder sonstiges mitlerweile als doch nicht so toll herausgestellt haben.. Die Cpu und die Graka sind ja da gerade erst rausgekommen..
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit AMD`s Bulldozer aus auf den hier alle so scharf waren ?
und jetzt gibt es ja auch die Z68 Boards, sollen aber glaube ich noch so der Bringer sein!?
Oder kommt in nächster Zeit wieder was ganz tolles neues raus auf dass man unbedingt warten sollte?

mfg stargate


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Kannst du so lassen, wenn du willst.
Bulldozer ist immer noch nicht am Markt.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Du kannst es so kaufen. Zum Thema GTX 570 vs. GTX 560 Ti wurde dir ja damals vermutlich schon mal was gesagt, aber wenn du dich so entschieden hast, ist das auch OK... Wenn du schön viel Platz im Gehäuse hast, ginge auch das hier: Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II bzw. Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II (~280.295€)

Bulldozer ist noch nicht draußen, du kannst aber das Board gegen ein Z68 tauschen. Damit kannst du dann die integrierte IGP als Reserve nutzen.


----------



## BenRoeser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi ich habe mir gerade auch eine PC zusammen gestellt:

i7 2600K (254,75)
GTX 570 (Gainward 426018336-1732) (291,61)
AsRock P67 Extreme 6 B3 (148,28)
8 GB DDR3 Corsiar (CMP8GX3M2A 1600 C9) (88,95)
WD Caviar Black 1,5 TB (84,46)
LG (CH10L520.AVAR10B) BluRay (60,62)
NZXT H2 Classic Silent Midtower Chassis (95) (gedämmt, sehr leise zusammen mit der Gainward)
Netzteil bequiet! 700W SP80plus (97,53)                     .
Gesamt:                            1.121,20 €
Preise habe ich über heise.de ermittelt und dann die meisten Sachen bei VV Computer bestellt da ich da die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Acer GD245HQbid                                  285,53 €
TAS Logitech WLAN Combo MK520 Laser    43,14 €       .
Gesamt                                               1.449,87 €

Der PC wird denk ich keine Problem mit BF 3 Skyrim und Co. bekommen 

LG Ben


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Die Nutzung der IGP (falls Deine Grafikkarte mal abraucht) ist eigentlich der einzige Vorteil vom Z68-Chipsatz. Die anderen Features wie Lucid Virtu und SSD Caching sind imo Blödsinn.

Zusammenstellung sieht super aus  ----> Bestellen


----------



## Lordac (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



BenRoeser schrieb:


> Hi ich habe mir gerade auch eine PC zusammen gestellt:


willst du eine Bewertung von deiner Zusammenstellung oder soll sie eine Empfehlung für den TE sein?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Der i5 reicht.
Eine GTX 560 Ti reicht auch.
Brett ist OK
RAM zu teuer, kauf Standard RAM, reicht.
Wozu ein 700 Watt Netzteil? Willst du auch noch die Massagefunktion deines Sesseln mit antreiben? 
500 Watt reichen völlig.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Wozu den 2600k, das 1600er Ram, die teure HDD, das völlig überdimensionierte NT ? Wenig hilfreich die Zusammenstellung


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Ist das Mainboard in deiner Zusammenstellung die aktuelle Version mit B3-Stepping?
Falls nicht, musst du das gegen das aktuelle austauschen!
Ansonsten: kaufen!!!

Edit: sehe gerade, es ist nicht das aktuelle...das hier ist das richtige:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/620929
Und ram geht billiger mit
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/563816


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



tobibo schrieb:


> Ist das Mainboard in deiner Zusammenstellung die aktuelle Version mit B3-Stepping?
> Falls nicht, musst du das gegen das aktuelle austauschen!
> Ansonsten: kaufen!!!
> 
> ...


Steht doch im Artikelnamen, dass es ein B3 ist -.- Nur er hat das Extreme6 geschrieben, du hast das Extreme4 verlinkt.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

 Voll übersehen  Auf jeden Fall sollte man das Board mit B3-Stepping nehmen.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Steht doch im Artikelnamen, dass es ein B3 ist -.- Nur er hat das Extreme6 geschrieben, du hast das Extreme4 verlinkt.



Ich meinte die Zusammenstellung des TEs und nicht die andere


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



tobibo schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Zusammenstellung des TEs und nicht die andere


 Achso  Ich blättere doch nicht zurück, wo komm ich denn da hin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Was ist zurück blättern?


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir aufm iPhone in der App wars noch auf der gleichen Seite :p


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Geh weg mit Apple


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Ich sag nur NEID!!
Haha Spaß


----------



## BenRoeser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Meine Zusammenstellung sollte in erster Linie eine Empfehlung sein, aber binvnatürlich auch dankbar für Tipps.
Klar RAM und NT könnten günstiger sein aber hab bei meinem letzten RAM gespart und war nicht so zufrieden daher jetzt wieder MarkenModule...


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Klar kann auch immer das nächst teurere nehmen, unsere Anregungen waren ja keine Verbesserungsvorschläge im eigentlichen Sinn sondern eher Sparvorschläge.
Zum Netzteil:
Am Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen, das stimmt!
Aber die XFX core sind nicht schlecht nur, weil sie billiger sind.
Im Gegenteil, sie basieren auf der sehr guten Seasonic S12II-Serie und sind nur unter Vollast (ab 80%) lauter.
Klar sind die be Quiet leiser und effizienter, aber eben auch teurer.
Beim Ram kann man sparen, hier ist ebenfalls billig nicht gleich schlecht, sodass man (fast) nach Lust und Laune (und nach Budget) entscheiden kann.
Lediglich 2 Sachen muss man (bei Sandy) beachten:
-möhlichst niedrige oder gar keine Heatspreader, wegen Komplikationen mit ausladenden Kühlern.
-1,5V Spannung, da der Speichercontroller direkt in der CPU (bei Sandy) sitzt und Ram-Module mit mehr als 1,55V die CPU dauerhaft beschädigen (können).


----------



## stargate (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

also ich denke ich hol mir doch nen Z68 Board, ist einfach zukunftssicherer, würde da das "ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68" nehmen wenn nichts dagegen spricht ?

Vom Preis bin ich im moment so um die 900€ wäre also noch Luft nach oben bis ca 1100€..
Beim Netzteil hadere ich immer noch nen bissel  ich tendiere vll eher zum be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-680W/BN163) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ist soweit ich gesehen habe nur der größere Bruder sonst alles identisch.. oder zum Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  kostet nicht viel mehr ist aber nen 80 Plus Gold.. welches von den beiden Netzteilen hat denn die modernere Technik ? und welches würdet ihr nehmen und wieso ?

Mir geht es nur darum dass wenn ich später die cpu mal übertakte und auch mal SLI nutze noch genug Saft habe...

Alte Konfiguration:

*CPU: *Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Board:* ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Kühler:*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Graka:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Das Brett ist OK, wenn du den Z68 Chipsatz haben willst, dann nimm ihn.

750 Watt brauchst du nicht, selbst 680 Watt sind zuviel.
Wie wäre es mit dem kleinen AX?
Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Sieht super aus 

Kühler würde ich die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B nehmen. Die Montage ist einfacher und die Kühlleistung bei niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas besser als beim Mugen2. Und macht bei einem Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster auch optisch mehr her 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass SLI nur bedingt empfehlenswert ist, sollte da dann schon ein Netzteil ab 750W her. Das Corsair AX750 ist da sehr sehr gut (7 Jahre Herstellergarantie, vollmodular, semi-passiv, sehr effizient... )


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Nimmst du jetzt p67 oder z68?? Beide sind gut.
Jetzt für SLI vorgen ist Quatsch, das macht man dann, wenn man es braucht und nicht als Aufrüstoption.
Da kannst du dir später von dem gesparten Geld wieder ne gute Singlegpu kaufen, die dann, wenn die aktuelle nicht mehr ausreicht schneller, leiser und stromsparender ist und du hast keine Mikroruckler.
Wenn dir das Corsair AX gefällt, nimm es, das ist klasse, aber bitte die 650watt Version, mit 750 ist die Effizienz nicht so toll.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Wenn du jemals auf die völlig sinnfreie Idee kommen solltest, SLI zu nutzen, bräuchtest du min. 750W. Das AX kannst du kaufen, ein sehr gutes NT!


----------



## Lordac (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur darum dass wenn ich später die cpu mal übertakte und auch mal SLI nutze noch genug Saft habe...


bedenke in jedem Fall das SLI (CF natürlich auch) keine gute Aufrüstoption ist, wenn du irgendwann also mal SLI/CF nutzen möchtest, dann mach das mit zwei aktuellen (zu dem Zeitpunkt wo du es nutzen willst) starken Grafikkarten.

Sollte es dir nur darum gehen die Leistung der einen Karte irgendwann zu steigern falls du mehr möchtest, macht es mehr Sinn sich eine dann aktuelle Single-GPU zu kaufen und die alte anderweitig zu verwenden oder zu verkaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Entweder macht mal SLI/CF gleich oder nicht, aber nicht später mal eine zweite Karte dazu kaufen, das ist Unsinn, denn bis daherhin gibts schon lange schnellere Single GPU Karten.


----------



## stargate (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

so also ich werde vermutlich jetzt doch das Corsair AX750 nehmen, das AX650 ist auch nicht viel billiger da kann ich gleich das 750er nehmen ist zwar nen bissel oversized.. aber das Corsair hat in allen Tests so sau gut abgeschnitten und hat 7 Jahre Garantie das kann ich vll sogar noch für den nächsten Rechner verwenden... Der einzige Nachteil zum be quite ist, dass es halt lauter ist...
Als Board kommt jetzt das ASRock Z68 Extreme4 rein...
Gibt es sonst noch was zu verbessern oder Kritik ? zieht sich hier wieder mal alles nen bissel hin, aber ich bin nicht gerade sehr entscheidungsfreudig wie man gemerkt hat ^^

Sollte ich am RAM noch was ändern ? sollte bei hardwareversand.de gelistet sein, da ich dort bestellen will...

Beim CPU-Kühler gehe ich vll auf den Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Neue (eventuelle ^^) Final Config
*CPU: *Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Board:* ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*RAM:* GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*NT:* Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Kühler:*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*Graka:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Passt  --------> BESTELLEN


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Auch wenn ein 500 Watt Netzteil völlig reichen würde, kannst du es so kaufen.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Jap, wenn es das NT unbedingt sein muss, kannst du so kaufen. Die GraKa müsste leise sein, kenne sie aber so nicht.

 Kleiner Tipp noch zu Hardwareversand: Wenn du alle Produkte einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher aufrufst und dann darüber nach Hardwareversand kommst, bekommst du einige € Rabatt


----------



## Lordac (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> so also ich werde vermutlich jetzt doch das Corsair AX750 nehmen, das AX650 ist auch nicht viel billiger da kann ich gleich das 750er nehmen ist zwar nen bissel oversized.. aber das Corsair hat in allen Tests so sau gut abgeschnitten und hat 7 Jahre Garantie das kann ich vll sogar noch für den nächsten Rechner verwenden.


du musst dich im Grunde nur entscheiden ob du die Option CF/SLI haben möchtest oder nicht, für eine Single-GPU ist sowohl das AX650 als auch das AX750 überdimensioniert, da würde auch das be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480W oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 reichen.

Der Trend bei den Grafikkarten geht zu stromsparenden Modellen, es ist also nicht so das ein gutes ~ 500 Watt-Netzteil in z.B. 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr reichen wird. Abgesehen davon bleibt auch die Technik bei den Netzteilen nicht stehen und ich würde (wie auch bei CPU + GPU) keine Leistung auf Reserve kaufen.



stargate schrieb:


> Beim CPU-Kühler gehe ich vll auf den Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland]


Das kannst du machen, wobei der Mugen 2 oder die Nordwand völlig ausreichen.



stargate schrieb:


> *Graka:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wenn dir die ca. 15% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer GTX560 Ti (z.B. Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC) den Aufpreis wert ist, dann passt die GTX570.

Willst du den PC bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen? Ansonsten würdest du evtl. bei anderen Händlern günstiger wegkommen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## stargate (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du musst dich im Grunde nur entscheiden ob du die Option CF/SLI haben möchtest oder nicht, für eine Single-GPU ist sowohl das AX650 als auch das AX750 überdimensioniert, da würde auch das be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480W oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 reichen.
> 
> ...



Also ich bleib jetzt beim Corsair hab ich mir jetzt so in den Kopf gesetzt 
und ja ich wollte den Rechner auch bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen, ist ja spottbillig das zusammenbauen dort.. einziger Nachteil ist, dass die keine schweren Lüfter wie den Mugen oder Silver Arrow einbauen, da müsste ich dann halt notfalls nochmal alles auseinander nehmen ka. ob man die Kühler auch noch nachträglich reinbekommt...

Bei welchem Händler ist es denn günstiger ? also bei geizhals war nur ein Händler nen paar Euro günstiger, der alles auf Lager hatte...

mfg stargate


----------



## der_knoben (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Also bevor du es bei HWV zusammenbauen lässt, um dann das DIng wegen des CPU-Kühlers wieder auseinander zunehmen, bau gleich alles selbst zusammen. Machst du dann im Endeffekt eh.
Ich finde Mindfactory.de sehr günstig.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Je nach Kühler und Gehäuse ist dann ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich. Wenn Du nicht selbst bauen willst, der Xigmatek Aegir oder die Corsair Hydro Series H60 werden von hardwareversand.de verbaut.


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, manche ASRock Boards müssen nicht ausgebaut werden, um den Kühler zu wechseln.
Irgendjemand hier hatte in dem Zusammenhang mal das Asrock p67 oder z68 pro3 erwähnt, müsste man mal googeln.
Ich würde aber auch selber zusammenbauen, da weiß man nachher, wo man ansetzen muss, wenns nicht läuft und kommt billiger weg.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Es liegt nicht am Board, sondern an den Gehäusen, ob die hinten eine Aussparung am MB tray haben.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



tobibo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, manche ASRock Boards müssen nicht ausgebaut werden, um den Kühler zu wechseln.
> Irgendjemand hier hatte in dem Zusammenhang mal das Asrock p67 oder z68 pro3 erwähnt, müsste man mal googeln.
> Ich würde aber auch selber zusammenbauen, da weiß man nachher, wo man ansetzen muss, wenns nicht läuft und kommt billiger weg.



Das kommt wie gesagt auf den Kühler und das Gehäuse an. Wenn der Kühler eine Backplate zur Befestigung braucht, und das Gehäuse keine Aussparung im Bereich der CPU hat, nützt auch kein Asrock Board der Welt was


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt wie gesagt auf den Kühler und das Gehäuse an. Wenn der Kühler eine Backplate zur Befestigung braucht, und das Gehäuse keine Aussparung im Bereich der CPU hat, nützt auch kein Asrock Board der Welt was



Stimmt auch wieder.
@TE: Ich würde dann, wenn du überhaupt nicht selbst zusammenbauen willst, die H50/60/70 nehmen, je nachdem, was verbaut wird und, wieviel Budget du hast.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Das einzige, was ASRock hinsichtlich der Kühler kann, ist dass die Bohrungen für 775er-Kühler (zumindest bei einigen Boards) drauf sind.


----------



## stargate (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Softy schrieb:


> Je nach Kühler und Gehäuse ist dann ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich. Wenn Du nicht selbst bauen willst, der Xigmatek Aegir oder die Corsair Hydro Series H60 werden von hardwareversand.de verbaut.



Naja, wenn dann würde nur der H60 in frage kommen, aber sonderlich positives habe ich über den nicht gehört.. der Silber Arrow gehört wohl zu den besten Kühlern die es derzeit gibt... die schwarzen be quiet Kühler sehen auch stylisch aus, aber sind von der Kühlleistung her wohl nicht so der burner... 
Ich denke der Rest der HW bleibt jetzt so.. beim Kühler muss ich mir noch überlegen was ich da am besten mache.. Vorschläge sind natürlich immer erwünscht  Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben und für die Geduld mit mir 


mfg stargate


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Informier dich am Besten mal, ob dein Case eine Mainboard-Aussparung hat, damit du nachträglich einen großen CPU-Kühler einbauen kannst. Wenn nicht, kannst du dir den Zusammenbau von HWV sparen oder musst die H60 nehmen (die mit einem anderen Lüfter sogar recht leise geht, trotzdem in dem langsamen Drehzahlbereich deutlich an Leistung verliert).


----------



## stargate (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Informier dich am Besten mal, ob dein Case eine Mainboard-Aussparung hat, damit du nachträglich einen großen CPU-Kühler einbauen kannst. Wenn nicht, kannst du dir den Zusammenbau von HWV sparen oder musst die H60 nehmen (die mit einem anderen Lüfter sogar recht leise geht, trotzdem in dem langsamen Drehzahlbereich deutlich an Leistung verliert).



Also ne Aussparung für nen Backplate Kühler ist vorhanden... auch wenn er nicht gerade billig ist werde ich vermutlich jetzt doch den silver arrow nehmen, wenn ich nichts vergleichbares mehr finde was auch noch nen bissel nen eycatcher ist... Leider gibts den nicht bei HWV.. 
Bei den EKL Lüftern blick ich irgendwie nicht mehr durch bei den ganzen Modellen welcher da der beste ist von der Kühleistung.. der EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland den softy vorgeschlagen hat wäre vll auch nicht schlecht.. 

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Einen Dual-Fan Highend Kühler wie den Silver Arrow braucht man nur für sehr starkes Overclocking. Normalerweise reicht Kühler wie der Mugen2 oder EKL Nordwand sehr gut aus. 

Der Performanceunterschied beträgt nur ein paar °C, und so nahe am Limit solltest Du die CPU auf Dauer eh nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Jap, für 4-4,2Ghz reichen die üblichen, schon genannten "Verächtigen" aus. Natürlich kannst du dir auch den Silver Arrow gönnen, es ist ja dein PC...

Gruß


----------



## rawawa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,
ich will mir ne i7-Konfiguration mit einer 580 GTX zulegen. 
Die Frage sind nur:
welches Gehäuse (gute Lüftung), 
welches Board (Übertaktbar), 
welche SSD (max. 128 GB),
welche HD (mir reicht 1 TB - ist Seagate immer noch die Beste?),
welcher Speicher (8GB mit Intel XMP und ????Mhz ) und  
welches Netzteil (650 W oder 700W)
würdet ihr da empfehlen?

Danke für Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



rawawa schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will mir ne i7-Konfiguration mit einer 580 GTX zulegen.
> Die Frage sind nur:
> welches Gehäuse (gute Lüftung),
> ...



Du wollstest doch einen eigenen Thread aufmachen  Am besten mit folgenden Informationen:
-Möchtest Du übertakten?
-Wie hoch ist das Budget?
-Welche Einsatzgebiete soll der PC haben?
-Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?
-Windows7, Tasta, Maus etc. vorhanden?

Grüße


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



rawawa schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will mir ne i7-Konfiguration mit einer 580 GTX zulegen.
> Die Frage sind nur:
> welches Gehäuse (gute Lüftung),
> ...


Für`s Gaming in Full-HD reicht folgende Konfig:


Mobo: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: crucial M4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02025) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## rawawa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Danke! Ja ... dann hab ich den Thread hier gesehen ... der schien mir passend! 

Übertakten werd ich ihn erst, wenn irgendwas zu langsam wird - möchte aber Board- und Gehäuse-mäßig drauf vorbereitet sein.
Ich hab zwischen 1000 (wäre nett) und 1400(wenn's sein muss, damit's passt) Budget.
Games  Battlefield 3 wird ein muss ... 3D sollte auch irgendwann drin sein. Ab und zu mal nen HD-Film schneiden (alle 2-3 Monate mal einen).
Monitor: Ich will nen SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24A300B
Win 7 64 Ultimate, Maus, Tastatur - sind da....


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



rawawa schrieb:


> Danke! Ja ... dann hab ich den Thread hier gesehen ... der schien mir passend!


passende Threads wirst du mehr finden, da du aber deine eigene Beratung möchtest, wäre es wirklich sinnvoll auch einen eigenen Thread zu starten!

Des weiteren wäre es dann schon mal nicht schlecht wenn du den Thread in dem du dich dranhängst liest und schon einmal eine grobe Vorauswahl an Hardware triffst !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



rawawa schrieb:


> Danke! Ja ... dann hab ich den Thread hier gesehen ... der schien mir passend!
> 
> Übertakten werd ich ihn erst, wenn irgendwas zu langsam wird - möchte aber Board- und Gehäuse-mäßig drauf vorbereitet sein.
> Ich hab zwischen 1000 (wäre nett) und 1400(wenn's sein muss, damit's passt) Budget.
> ...


Ich hab da etwas weiter oben schon einen Vorschlag gepostet Davon mal abgesehen, hättest du auch einen eigenen Thread starten können...

Gruß


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hallo,



stargate schrieb:


> Also ich bleib jetzt beim Corsair hab ich mir jetzt so in den Kopf gesetzt


es ist deine Entscheidung , mehr als dir Argumente liefern welche für und gegen ein starkes Netzteil sprechen können wir nicht.



stargate schrieb:


> Bei welchem Händler ist es denn günstiger ? also bei geizhals war nur ein Händler nen paar Euro günstiger, der alles auf Lager hatte...


Ich würde mich nicht auf einen Händler versteifen, in letzter Zeit war oft die Kombination Mindfactory und VV-Computer je nach Hardware die günstigste, da man bei MF ab einem Bestellwert von 100,- Euro keine Versandkosten bezahlt wenn man zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellt, hat man auch keine höheren Kosten als wenn man alles bei einem Händler kauft.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## stargate (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

was haltet ihr eigentlich von anobo.de - Startseite ?? kann man bei dem kaufen ?

mfg stargate


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Kenne ich nicht


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Bei anobo habe ich schon mal bestellt, war alles prima. Schnelle Lieferung, Support musste ich zum Glück noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## stargate (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

so es ist vollbracht, ich habe endlich bestellt  
Danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe, ihr habt echt viel Geduld 
Ich melde mich wieder wenn die Sachen da sind...

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Mach das, bin nämlich gespannt, ob der Kram überhaupt kompatibel ist 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Der Kompatibilitätswitz wird langsam alt, wir brauchen was neues  Wie wäre es mit: "Berichte mal, wie stark die Flammen aus dem PC schlugen" 

Wir wollen aber Bilder sehen!


----------



## stargate (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

so der neue Rechner ist da  aber ich habe schon gleich das erste problem...
und zwar geht es um die Grafikkarte... da drehen sich nur 2 von 3 Lüftern.. derjenige Lüfter der sich nicht dreht ging auch ganz schwerfällig zu drehen.. ich habe vor dem Einbau mal alle 3 Lüfter mit der Hand bewegt und der erste Lüfter ging gant schwerfällig im gegensatz zu den anderen die einwandfrei funktionieren... Vermutlich muss ich die Karte zurücschicken oder hat einer ne Idee an was es liegen könnte ?

EDIT: ahja meint ihr es ist nen Problem wenn ich erstmal nur mit 2 Lüftern arbeite ? und weiß einer wie ich mir die GPU Temperatur der Graka anzeigen lassen kann ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Der Kompatibilitätswitz wird langsam alt, wir brauchen was neues  Wie wäre es mit: "Berichte mal, wie stark die Flammen aus dem PC schlugen"



Der ist ja noch älter 

@topic

Der Lüfter der Graka ist wohl im Eimer, da hilft dann nur zurückschicken. Die GPU-Temperatur kannst Du mit GPU-Z auslesen und auch protokollieren. Oder hiermit: OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Ja, der Lüfter scheint defekt zu sein -> Zurück zum Absender. Du kannst aber auch mit 2 Lüftern gut laufen lassen, das macht nichts, würde mich aber nicht damit abfinden wollen!


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch mit 2 Lüftern gut laufen lassen



Würde ich nicht machen, wenn da irgendwas durchschmort, wäre mir nicht geheuer. Schick den Kram gleich heut noch zurück


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, wenn da irgendwas durchschmort, wäre mir nicht geheuer. Schick den Kram gleich heut noch zurück


 Ich meinte jetzt Temperaturtechnisch gesehen


----------



## stargate (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Hi,

so es gibt eine neue Wendung Ich hab jetzt die Graka nochmal ausgebaut und hab dann den Lüfter nochmal von hand nen paar mal gedreht auf einmal ging er dann ganz leicht und jetzt geht er wieder.. scheinbar war irgendwas dazwischen... Ich werde das weiter beobachten.. wie warm darf denn so ne 570er ungefähr werden im normalbetrieb und unter Last ?

mfg stargate


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*

Leerlauf ist egal, unter Last bis zu 100°C, 80-90°C sind noch alltagstauglich. Stell den Lüfter einfach so ein, dass er bei 90°C auf 100% springt (die wird er nämlich nur erreichen, wenn er verdreckt ist), im Leerlauf stellst du ihn auf unhörbar und unter Last so, dass er sich irgendwo bei 70°C einpendelt, das müsste noch verdammt leise sein, wenn nicht, nimmst du 80°C


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC ~1300€!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Leerlauf ist egal, unter Last bis zu 100°C, 80-90°C sind noch alltagstauglich. Stell den Lüfter einfach so ein, dass er bei 90°C auf 100% springt (die wird er nämlich nur erreichen, wenn er verdreckt ist), im Leerlauf stellst du ihn auf unhörbar und unter Last so, dass er sich irgendwo bei 70°C einpendelt, das müsste noch verdammt leise sein, wenn nicht, nimmst du 80°C



Lüfter selbst regeln ---> Garantieverlust. Aber Recht hast Du natürlich


----------

